# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  allergolux werkt het?

## EvaG

Beste allemaal heeft iemand ervaring met de allergolux een apparaatje dat via licht tegen allergieën werkzaam zou zijn. Ik denk erover om het voor mijn zoon van 12 jaar te kopen, iemand ervaring?

----------

